# Looking to purchase a used cargo van



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

there all built on the same chassis e150, e250, e350, same interior etc.

Ford e150, Gm g10, g1500 etc are all 1/2 tons. Lighter running gear and suspension ie smaller axles, trannies, brakes and engines. 

typically although there is a lot of overlap depending on yr. make and model. a g25 might have exactly the same suspension as a g35 depending on the yr. but brakes and power train will be different.

e250, G25, g2500 are all 3/4 tons, typically heavier suspension and running gear.

e350, G35, G3500 1 tons, biggest motors and brakes, heaviest suspension.

Back in the day all we used were f150's, we didnt realize we really needed bigger trucks to carry 1 ton of stuff. Trucks were always trashed early in life.

Sometimes I load up my 3/4 ton and it squats pretty good even with adjustable airshocks.

The bigger trucks obviously suffer gas mileage and higher DMV but you wont wear out your brakes and transmission carrying too much weight all the time. You will pull hills better too with loads.

Oh yeah service will cost more on the 1 tons, but like I said your brakes shouldnt wear out as fast compared to a 1/2 ton van w/ 1 ton of tools in it 

I just bought another van, a 3/4 ton. It's a compromise in weight capacity vs fuel economy. I got a 95 e250 from a carpet cleaner for $1350 w/ 100k on it.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

OK. There is a wholesaler by me that gets lots vans from the cable company, dish network, and some other local companies here. They look nice and have the shelving in back. Mileage around 100K and priced pretty good.

Thanks for the info and I'll probably consider the 250 or 2500 series then.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

Go to amazon and buy some hockey pucks and hasps, you'll sleep better.


----------

